# Pregnancy scenarios



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Although these are hypothetical scenarios but I am sure many people might have faced them. I was wondering what will an applicant do in these cases :

1. Suppose you and your pregnant spouse have just been alloted PR visa and you are expecting a baby next month.
Obviously you will wait for another three months before migrating to Aus. Now in this case how will you take your baby along with you?

2. Suppose you and your pregnant spouse are expecting both PR visa and baby next month? What to do in that case for baby's inclusion in your migration?

3. Worst case: Suppose you got only 2 months left to make initial entry when the baby was born. This may be because your first medical was 10 months back and Initial entry = First medical date + 1year..
Now in this case, will Initial entry deadline be pushed further due to change of circumstances ?

4. Can you do "Change in Circumstances" before baby is born. 

5. Is there any extra fee involved?

Sorry for these mind boggling scenarios but they may become reality for someone, so your expert advice may help avoiding them


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi MP

good thread

in case the baby is born before the visa grant, u give in change of circumstances form and the baby is included in the application provided u give them the passport etc.

suppose the baby is born n u hv the visa, u wud need a visa for the baby too.. get a passport, apply for the visa and done. think it takes 2-3 months, took tht much time for a frend 

suppose u hv few months left, say 2 for ur initial entry.. u still apply for the baby's visa and try to make it before it xpires..

in the last case above its best to take an opinion from an agent..

u can not give in change of circumstances and still xpect the application to move forth, they i think wud halt it there and wait for teh baby to be born if the meds were taken 10 months back, they wud hv to be taken again.. my guess 

dunno if m making sense, but there is no fee if u put in change of circumstances form

let someone commnt on this as well , i am slightly lost these days managing my own papers


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

_Before PR Grant:_

If your baby is born before the visa is granted then it is just a simple matter of letting your case officer know (providing passport and birth certificate) so that the baby is added on to your application. The baby will also have to undergo a simple medical check (no x-ray and not the full check, so this is cheaper than the normal medical checks).

In any case, you should advise the case officer that you are pregnant when you find out that you are pregnant. This can be done through a simple email to the case officer.

If you have not taken your X-rays before you became pregnant, and you are reluctant to do so, the visa will not normally be granted until your baby has been born and you have completed the medical checks. 

_After PR Grant:_

If your baby is born before you have made your initial entry and outside of Australia, you will have to apply for a Child Visa (this does cost money!).

If your baby is born once you have made your initial entry and in Australia, then the baby will automatically be considered an Australian Citizen.



mpgrewal said:


> Although these are hypothetical scenarios but I am sure many people might have faced them. I was wondering what will an applicant do in these cases :
> 
> 1. Suppose you and your pregnant spouse have just been alloted PR visa and you are expecting a baby next month.
> Obviously you will wait for another three months before migrating to Aus. Now in this case how will you take your baby along with you?
> ...


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Veronika. What about 
3. Worst case: Suppose you got only 2 months left to make initial entry when the baby was born. This may be because your first medical was 10 months back and Initial entry = First medical date + 1year..
Now in this case, *will Initial entry deadline be pushed further *due to change of circumstances ?


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm, you mean:

You have had your visas granted, but you are not sure if you can make the initial entry because of the expected date of birth?

Generally speaking the DIAC does not change initial entry dates. And I'd be very careful about this.

Officially this is not really a serious enough reason for an extension of the initial entry date and there may be an issue as to why the case officer was not informed before about the pregnancy. 

But to be honest, case officers differ (some are dragons and some are angels), and if you catch them on a good day they may extend the initial entry, whereas if you catch them on a bad day, they will not. 

So in my opinion, it is best not to count on this and make sure that you do enter before the baby is born. I know that there are rules about when you can or cannot fly if you are pregnant, so I'd also be making sure that you check with the airlines.

Cheers,
Veronika




mpgrewal said:


> Thanks Veronika. What about
> 3. Worst case: Suppose you got only 2 months left to make initial entry when the baby was born. This may be because your first medical was 10 months back and Initial entry = First medical date + 1year..
> Now in this case, *will Initial entry deadline be pushed further *due to change of circumstances ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You could go through Immigration and get right back on the return flight the same day. In that case you've made the initial entry. Your spouse could come with you and do the same. In that case you've validated your PR and you're now on your RRV (5 yrs). 

Then when back in India you can go through the paperwork to add your child to your visa and then make your intended settlement when you are ready. This means an additional 2 Round-trip tickets and I know that is not in-expensive. 




mpgrewal said:


> Thanks Veronika. What about
> 3. Worst case: Suppose you got only 2 months left to make initial entry when the baby was born. This may be because your first medical was 10 months back and Initial entry = First medical date + 1year..
> Now in this case, *will Initial entry deadline be pushed further *due to change of circumstances ?


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes thanks. Seems the only booby trap remains when your wife can't travel for 3 months due to pregnancy and you got only 2 months to validate PR entry. And if you get hitler CO, you lose your wife's visa :-(

Hope nobody falls into that.. and I agree with SOMV that keeping CO informed earlier will keep that trap at bay.

Thanks folks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess this is one of the reason why they suggest not getting the Meds done before being asked for it, it reduces ur Initial entry time span

i know people who get so impatient, they get their meds and PCC done much before they are asked for and then once the CO has the file, they have to go for it again..


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All, 

Sorry for jumping in this thread.......

Me n My wife ...ACS done, IELTS done too, and now we got news that we have to take care of the third one in PR process as well... she is pregnant. 

I am about to apply PR next week using online process. As we know now, do I have to submit anything extra along with my PR file? 

Will it affect on my wife's medicals? blood pressure, weight, may differ...

We are not planning to fly to AUS before baby is born.. 

Amit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi amit, no u need not give anything extra right now, wait for the CO and when they do ask for medicals, you can tell them you are waiting fro your wife to deliver, incase the CO is allocated after the baby, you just give a change of circumstances form and get ur baby added in the application.

all the best and congratulations


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Thx for quick reply, 

Can i chose not to wait until my wife deliver the kid and let her go for medicals if CO allocated before her delivery and while she is pregnant. 

Will there be any problems in medicals if she is pregnant? 
Baby's visa can be managed later i guess..

Amit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they take an Xray amit, which I believe isnt good for a pregnant lady. you should consult her doctor.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Thx for the valuable information, baby gave IELTS along with us and scored excellent...now we will go for PR all together

Will wait till she deliver.


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

I am interested in comments in this scenario,
Your Wife has just found out she is pregnant,but you expect to get the Visa granted next month,
You should inform "change of circumstances"but if you wait for Visa to be granted and then inform,
what is advantage informing before visa is granted besides compliance as you could risk delaying app.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi David:

The CO has the discretion to 'hold' the grant of the visa in case a baby is due shortly. If the CO is not aware of this then he/she can grant the visa and at that point you have to file a new visa application for the baby if a baby comes after you get your PR visa. Until the visa is 'granted' or 'denied' the visa application is still open to processing and any additions you may wish to make.





ddavid said:


> I am interested in comments in this scenario,
> Your Wife has just found out she is pregnant,but you expect to get the Visa granted next month,
> You should inform "change of circumstances"but if you wait for Visa to be granted and then inform,
> what is advantage informing before visa is granted besides compliance as you could risk delaying app.


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

I agree if a baby comes along,you need to file a new app,but if the baby is not born and you decide to travel while pregnant surely you do not need a visa but just need to inform of "change of circumstances"
But what is benefit of informing as I intend to travel before baby is born


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Then there are some other factors in this scenario:

1. X-ray for the health check, many doctors/countries don't do an x-ray if pregnant. This will affect the health check of the visa, so you'd need to inform the CO for that.
2. Flying after the 2nd tri-mester. Many airlines need to have a doctors note to allow a flight past the 2nd tri-mester and some have a policy that doesn't allow it.
3. Finding a new doctor and hospital before the baby is born in Australia. Would there be enough time to do all of that depending on the stage of pregnancy?
4. Moving is stressful, does your wife need that?

It won't affect your travel individually, but if you wife intends to come also then it does.




ddavid said:


> I agree if a baby comes along,you need to file a new app,but if the baby is not born and you decide to travel while pregnant surely you do not need a visa but just need to inform of "change of circumstances"
> But what is benefit of informing as I intend to travel before baby is born


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Very good points you raise,
Thankfully medicals done and all fine.
I understand you can fly up to 7 mths circa
Finding a Doctor is a challenge but we have family in Oz so they can help,I am trying to minimise stress of moving by planning.


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Very good points you raise,
Thankfully medicals done and all fine.
I understand you can fly up to 7 mths circa
Finding a Doctor is a challenge but we have family in Oz so they can help,I am trying to minimise stress of moving by planning[/QUOTE]


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

*X-ray*



ddavid said:


> Very good points you raise,
> Thankfully medicals done and all fine.
> I understand you can fly up to 7 mths circa
> Finding a Doctor is a challenge but we have family in Oz so they can help,I am trying to minimise stress of moving by planning.


Was the X-ray asked for your wife, even though she was pregnant at that time?Did u get the x-ray done along with other tests?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi iwh,

they do ask for x-ray. some pregnant women get it done, i think they use a lead shield. but again it isnt safe and its best if the doc is consulted.. they do not give a waiver atleast for the PR applicants. You can still call DIAC and ask them.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

It wud be great if someone cud help me out on this scenario.
If, after CO is allocated, my wife becomes pregnant, and i ask my CO to suspend application until baby is born, will the initial grant date be still calcu from the date i did my medical or PCC? 
In this case 9 month surely gone from the time when the tests were done and will a person be left with only 3 or 2 months to activate visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

If the medicals are done before your wife is pregnant you will be expected to validate by the date given. That may mean traveling pregnant or with a baby for who you will need to apply for a visa for.

If your wife is pregnant before medicals they can be postponed and baby will be added to the visa application. You will then validate by the date given with baby all having visas. 

They won't postpone processing if medicals are already done. 

Validation date can not be changed unless in the most extreme circumstances, pregnancy not being one.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

_shel said:


> If the medicals are done before your wife is pregnant you will be expected to validate by the date given. That may mean traveling pregnant or with a baby for who you will need to apply for a visa for.
> 
> If your wife is pregnant before medicals they can be postponed and baby will be added to the visa application. You will then validate by the date given with baby all having visas.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Shel for this information.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice post guys, I am in same situation.
My wife is pregnant and she is the primary applicant. We need to make our first entry before 13 Aug, 2013. Since her due date is on May 2013, I thought of making the first entry on 18th Jan, 2013 and return back on 28th Jan, 2013. She is on 7 month when we travelling on Jan, so do I need to take any insurance while I am in Australia? Since she is pregnant I am bit scare because if I need to have some emergency medical care needed this will help me. Any suggestion on this and any better plans.
What is the procedure to getting child visa if the child is born outside Australia and after our initial entry?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes you should get insurance, standard travel insurance should do. Simply because you have to register for medicare which takes time and if you need a doctor before that you wont be covered. But also it will cover your baggage, flight delays etc. 

If you choose to have the baby outside Australia you will need to apply for a child visa Child Visa (Subclass 101) Which will take 12 months. If the baby is born in Australia it is a citizen.


----------



## hopeA (Dec 2, 2012)

We live in US but Indian Nationals and we are expecting our second child in Feb 5 2013. We will come back to India in March/April after we get the passport for the new born child. We like to do the medicals in India.

I got an email from VIC state sponsorship that they are nominating me for Subclass 190.

Questions.

1. If I accept the nomination then DIAC will send the invitation to apply for which I need to apply within 60 days - In this scenario do I need to wait to respond till the baby is born or go ahead with the application and then submit 1022 form (change of circumstances) informing the assigned the CO that we are expecting baby in few months. 

2. I think the time we submit the application and for the baby to come will be around same. In that case can I add the new born name in the application? if so we will not have passport for another 40 days before we provide that passport information.

3. Do I need to submit Police CC while submitting my application with DIAC?

4. Even though the CO hold the application till we submit our new born PP, will CO ask me and my other child to get the MEdical? because we want to get the medical done in India.

Appreciate any input and possible best scenario to make the transition smoother.


Thanks


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in a strange situation.
We got our Grant letter and we've planned to migrate to australia in Jan'13. But now we've found that my wife is pregnant. Do we need to inform our CO ? Does it stop us from entering Aus in Jan? Or can we just proceed with our plans and land in Aus without informing anyone?


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

heretic,

If you both move to AUS and your wife delivers the baby there, than your child will be AUS Citizen straightaway. Its not necessary to inform your case-officer but there isn't any harm doing it.

Hope this helps

xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

heretic, one more thing; its advisable for your wife to travel before her trimester starts.

In this way, you will also get ample time to register for medicare and avail benefits.

xubeynalym


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

hopeA said:


> We live in US but Indian Nationals and we are expecting our second child in Feb 5 2013. We will come back to India in March/April after we get the passport for the new born child. We like to do the medicals in India.
> 
> I got an email from VIC state sponsorship that they are nominating me for Subclass 190.
> 
> ...


1. Go Ahead, AUS Immi process is really nice.

2. You can submit the app to diac prior your baby is born. Or you may wish to wait as well. But I would strongly recommend to submit it asap bcz after your baby's birth you'll have to manage birth certfct and passport as well; which i think will add another passage of time to your app; thus further delay.

3. You can submit PCC/MED with the app, or just before CO is assigned, or even when CO requests for it.

4. Once you submit your app to diac, you shud sort out all the docs for your new born and immediately inform your CO with the change of circumstance form (1022). Since your newborn will also require to meet the health criteria therefore, i wud recommend to wait for your CO to add the newborn to 190 app. Then CO wud activate the link of your newborn alongwith her HealthID. Remember, all the applicants in the diac app will have to undergo medical examination regardless they're or they aren't accompanying you to OZ.

Hope this helps

xubeynalym


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

*Submittng EOI IN Pregnancy Scenarios :*

Hi I need advise in filling up my EOI.
This is in regards to the "Family members" section in EOI.

Now my Wife is 5 month pregnant and, There is no way to mention this here in EOI. 

So for the question "How many family member?" For now, while filling up the EOI, i can mention 1 rite ?.

Please suggest.

These are the question under "Family Members" section" 

Family members: 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? (yes)
Yes/ No

How many family members?* (1) 

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* application? (Yes)
Yes/ No


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

*Submittng EOI in Pregnancy Scenarios :*

Hi I need advise in filling up my EOI.
This is in regards to the "Family members" section in EOI.

Now my Wife is 5 month pregnant and, There is no way to mention this here in EOI. 

So for the question "How many family member?" For now, while filling up the EOI, i can mention 1 rite ?.

Please suggest.

These are the question under "Family Members" section" 

Family members: 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? (yes)
Yes/ No

How many family members?* (1) 

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* application? (Yes)
Yes/ No


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in very similar circumstances. My first child is due in mid Feb 2013. I am trying to submit EOI but I do not know if I should put number "1" (for my wife) in the family members entry or "2" (for both my wife and my first child currently still happy to be in his mother's womb)?

Appreciate all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

prmadhav,

you would not include your expected baby in the dependants count. I had the same situation at time when I was applying and I was being guided the same.

best of luck

xubeynalym


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

What is the baby is likely to be born before the ITA arrives? 

It kind of make sense to include the baby in the EOI. Is DIAC very strict on this particular field in the EOI entry?



xubeynalym said:


> prmadhav,
> 
> you would not include your expected baby in the dependants count. I had the same situation at time when I was applying and I was being guided the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Well you can only add dependants to your case if you have the Passport and Birth Certificate with you. Yes, you'll hv to submit them at the time of lodging your visa application but what name/passport number will you provide in the EOI.

There are five possibilities in your case:
1) Child born after EOI is submitted but not invited
2) Child born after being invited but visa application yet to be lodged
3) Child born after visa lodged but before Grant
4) Child born after visa Grant (which is rare because CO will ensure that this doesn't happen)
5) Child born after you made your entry to OZ

For the first 3 scenarios, you must not worry. 4th and 5th scenario will lead to little effort and sacrifice from your side; however, its also not a problem for anyone at all. 

Recommended what be to inform your case-officer about pregnancy if you are from High-Risk country. If you're from Low-Risk country and you've witnessed quick grants in your region for the similar visa you're applying then you must analyse the situation first that whether to deliver the baby in your home country or Australia. If you want it in your home country then you should inform your CO about it. But if, you want it to be delivered in AUS then make sure EDD is atleast after 3months the Grant date.

Hope this helps

xubeynalym


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi xubeynalym, 

Thanks for the advice. 

There seems to be no need to supply passport number for dependents in the EOI. 

My baby will likely to born between EOI submission and ITA. 

For now, there is just the two of us, me and my wife. I believe by the time ITA is extended to me, I would have the passport for my child (mid Feb). 

The question is, since I know that my visa application will be definitely for 2 dependents, should I enter "2" in the EOI? Or must the dependent number in the EOI strictly follows the current number of dependent which legally speaking is still 1 (my wife carrying our baby in her)?

If I were to submit the EOI with dependent count = 2, would this means that I will not have to submit a change in circumstance form as I would have my baby's passport by the time I need to submit for visa application?



;1015603 said:


> Well you can only add dependants to your case if you have the Passport and Birth Certificate with you. Yes, you'll hv to submit them at the time of lodging your visa application but what name/passport number will you provide in the EOI.
> 
> There are five possibilities in your case:
> 1) Child born after EOI is submitted but not invited
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

You can not put the child on the EOI because until it is born it is not a person! 

You can tick that you will want to add a dependent at a later application but you will still need to submit a change of circumstance if the baby is born after you apply for th visa.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Shel, 

I understand that an unborn baby is not legally a person until he/she is born. 

The issue is that the EOI does not require any details at all at EOI submission. 

It is definitely my intention to have both my wife and unborn child as my dependents so it seems logical that I enter the number of family members dependents to be included in future application as "2". I am not sure in my case if "1" is a more appropriate entry or "2" as the help dialog box doesn't address situations like that one that I am experiencing. 

I have attached a screenshot of the EOI form. Thanks for all advice. I hope to submit my EOI today and I have to decide if the entry should be "1" or "2".





_shel said:


> You can not put the child on the EOI because until it is born it is not a person!
> 
> You can tick that you will want to add a dependent at a later application but you will still need to submit a change of circumstance if the baby is born after you apply for th visa.


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply .. xubeynalym


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, my question is slightly different...

It is about the medicare facility you can avail once you get an invitation to apply for PR. Does the temporary medicare have any waiting period for pregnancy related expenses as with some private health funds?


----------



## GoAustralia (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello,
I have different scenario here, 

Including my spouse I have 60 points and made plans to start processing from Feb 2013, my wife is pregnant now (2months now and delivery due in Aug 2013)

If I’m proceeding to submit EOI now and if that goes on till medicals, will both of us be stopped for the reason my wife is not able to make out the x-ray?

And will July be a month for point’s changes? How the closing for current point structure be handled in that case?

Please advise us on the options to proceed now?


----------

